# Angeln im Schwarzen Meer



## Iak (18. Juli 2002)

hi,

Ich fahre nächste Woche Mittwoch ans Schwarze Meer auf die Halbinsel Krim und wollte mal fragen, welche Fischarten es im Schwarzen Meer gibt  und wie man sie am besten fängt. Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand sagen, ob man um im Schwarzen Meer angeln zu dürfen eine Anglenkarte brauch? Vieleicht war schon jemand in einem Angelladen in der Ukraine, wie teuer sind da so die Preise für Vorfächer usw. ?

tschau iak


----------



## Pottwal (18. Juli 2002)

Das schwarze Meer ist den GUS-Staaten frei - allerdings ist
die Umwelt- und Meeresverschmutzung im schwarzen Meer enorm.

Der Fischbestand ist sehr zurück gegangen. Delphine gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr. Fischarten gibt es wie im Mittelmeer, da ja direkter Zugang zum Mittelmeer (über die türkische Rivera )bestehend. Ist. Wenn Du nach Jalta fährst wird die Angellei schwierig, da die Kriminsel von Steilküsten nur so übersäht ist. Von den Badenstränden aus gehts auch nicht so richtig, da dies Flachwasserzonen sind. Wenn wohl nur mit Boot, ich denke deshalb einen Fischer zur Mitfahrt überreden. Mit $ kommst Du da bestimmt ins Geschäft.

Angelgeschäfte als solches habe ich nicht gesehen. Angelzubehör wird aber oft in Sportgeschäften und auf den Basaren angeboten. Am besten bei Tauchzubehör und Harpunen nachgucken.

Geangelt wird dort oft ohne Rute nur mit Schnüre und Fetzenköder. Pilken habe ich noch ni jemanden gesehen auch niemand mit Patanostersystem.


----------



## angeltreff (18. Juli 2002)

Meeräschen, Thunfische, Makrelen (Bonitos) - das fällt mir so auf die Schnelle ein.


----------



## Iak (21. Juli 2002)

Hi,

gibt es irgend welche Einreisebedingungen für Ruten, Rollen und Kleinkram zum Angeln? Ich fahre mit dem Bus und wollte nur fragen ob es Probleme bei der Grenze geben könnte?!

Petri Heil
    Iak


----------



## Iak (12. August 2002)

Also...

Ich bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und erzähle jetzt so was ich erlebt habe!
Mein Kumpel und ich sind mit der Familie nach Jalta gefahren (wohnten bei Bekannten). Wir haben mit dem Bus 42 Stunden gebraucht und kamen schließlich ins heiße Jalta (liegt auf der Halbinsel Krim in der Ukraine am Schwarzen Meer). Dort angekommen suchten wir einen Angelladen und fragten deshalb die Bewohner. Es gibt einen in der Nähe der Strandpromenade in einem Sportgeschäft und einen richtigen Angelladen mit DEUTSCHEN Ruten und Rollen etwa gegenüber des Basares auf der anderen Straßenseite.
Die Einheimischen angeln mit Hühnchenfleisch und Fischfetzten. Geangelt haben wir von der kleinen Mole mit dem winzigen weiß leuchtenden Leuchtturm drauf. Gefangen haben wir nur giftige Fische die wir nicht kannten aber vor denen uns die Einheimischen gewarnt haben (glauben die eine Sorte waren Seeskorpione) und jede Menge Krabben. Einmal sind wir auch mit einem Boot rausgefahren und haben die Angeln vom Schiffsbesitzer bekommen. Die Vorfächer war etwa 8 bis 13 kleine Haken an denen ein, zwei bunte Fäden mit einem roten Faden rangeknüft waren. Gefangen haben wir damit in zwei Stunden (da es zuiemlich teuer war 30 Euro pro Stude) 2kg kleine Thunfische (nicht größer als 15 cm).
Delfine gibt es immer noch und die Wasserqualität wird auch langsam wieder besser. Die Delfine haben gerade ihre Jungen bekommen und sind deshalb zu den Küsten gekommen.
Jetzt noch einige Informationen zum Land und für Leute die auch mal nach Jalta kommen wollen.
Um in die Ukraine zu kommen braucht man ein Visum (kostet 58 Euro pro Person). Hinkommen tut man mit dem Bus, mit der Bahn und am teuersten aber am bequemsten mit dem Flugzeug. Mit einem der Verkehrsmittel fährt bzw. fliegt man am besten bis Simferopol und von da aus mit dem Bus oder mit dem Taxi (Zug fährt bis Jalta nicht da Jalta von Bergen umgeben ist).
Die Preise sind größtenteils kleiner als in Deutschland. Wohnen tut man am besten im Hotel Jalta (wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er bei mir primakai@gmx.de die Adresse und nähere Informationen bekommen). Die Landschaft ist sehr schön. Die Berge sind nicht sehr hoch (der höchste Berg ist etwa 1500m hoch) aber sehr steil. Wenn man auf den Bergen steht sieht man, dass die Berge keine Spitze haben sondern sehr flach sind.
Wer es kennt, das Schwalbennest ist in der Nähe von Jalta.


----------



## John85 (12. August 2002)

Hallo Iak,

also alles der Reihe nach. Ich komme gerade vom Schwarzen Meer und bin da auch jeden Sommerseit 9 Jahren. 

Also an der Grenze wirst du keine Schwirigkeiten wegen deiner Angelausrüstung bekommen. Ein Vorteil ist, dass du mit einem Reisebus fährst. Die werden an der Polnisch- Ukrainischen Grenze kaum kontrioliert und werden immer vorgelassen.  
Zum Angeln im Meer aber auch an Seen oder Flüßen in der Ukraine brauchst du keine Lizens, es sei denn, es handelt sich um Privatbesitz und der Besitzer ist dagegen. Das wirst du aber selten finden. 
Was Angelgeräte und Zubehör angeht, würde ich dir sehr empfehlen alles hier zu besorgen, da du dort kaum etwas finden wirst, was unserer Qualität entspricht. Die Angelgeräte und Zubehör sind dort jedoch viel,viel billiger. Haken, Blinker, Spinner, Bleie, Futterkörbe, usw. besorge ich mit immer dort, sind auch recht gut und sehr billig. 

Bei weiteren Fragen, kannst dich ruhig an mich wenden.


----------



## John85 (12. August 2002)

Oh, hab übersehen, dass du schon zurück bist. 
Aber es freut mich, dass es dir dort gefallen hat. 
Wenn du nochmal vorhast ans Schwarze Meer zu fahren, kann ich dir nur Sotschi, liegt auf der russischen Seite, empfehlen. Sogar der Landespresident Putin macht da Urlaub.

Also Petri Heil


----------

